# Bow support bunk or bow roller.



## Clint KY (Jul 11, 2015)

Recently I was loading my jon boat onto my cobbled together trailer and the bow got hooked under the bow stop due to the angle of the boat on the trailer. I have replaced the bunks and there was and is no bow support bunk. So when the trailer is on a steep ramp the front of the boat is on the bunks but the transom end is still floating making the bow much lower. I realize the answer is a bow support bunk or a bow roller to make sure the bow is high enough. 

Here is the question: I could mount a 2X4 crosswise on the frame of the trailer or I could mount a bow roller assemble accomplishing the same thing. Is the support as shown below strong enough to remain upright when the weight of the boat is pushing against it? Or would I be wiser to mount a roller?


----------



## brittonp83 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have the exact same issue. I installed a keel roller/bow roller, but have noticed that the black rubber one has split in two in the 4 short months since it's been on there. I realized today while looking into it that it isn't supposed to support weight, though I had mine supporting weight. This afternoon I'm going to redo mine to sit a little lower and further back to simply act as a bump stop of sorts.


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 24, 2015)

I myself recently adjusted my bow roller to work properly... It was basically sitting there in a just in case set up but now supports the bow slightly when loading and unloading which is making a big difference.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 24, 2015)

Use the cross bunk it will spread the load over a wider area. The roller will have more weight on a smaller area.


----------



## Butthead (Jul 27, 2015)

I like the bow support bunk.
I just wish there was a wider selection of styles and sizes to choose from. I've only ever seen that exact one that you posted.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 27, 2015)

You could also use longer bunks.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 27, 2015)

I went with the longer bunks as well - distributes the load perpendicular to the support ribs (big bonus) and they run forward far enough to make contact on steep launches.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 27, 2015)

I made a device similar to the one shown below to stop bow hang-up problems on a Carolina Skiff that I had years ago. Might work for you. I made mine out of two 8 inch wheels that I already owned.

https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=713752


----------



## Butthead (Jul 28, 2015)

Longer bunks would definitely be better, but when you have a trailer like the one below, how do you support the longer bunks?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 28, 2015)

Butthead said:


> Longer bunks would definitely be better, but when you have a trailer like the one below, how do you support the longer bunks?


At the point where the side rails and tongue come together put a cross bunk. Then the longer bunks can rest on or mount to the cross bunk.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 28, 2015)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> At the point where the side rails and tongue come together put a cross bunk. Then the longer bunks can rest on or mount to the cross bunk.



X2


----------

